# doggie smell question



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You get used to it....

Keeping the dogs inside helps prevent the really musky odor that would otherwise stick to the coat. 

Feeding a healthy diet will keep the skin and coat healthy - as in no excess oils.

Bathing your dog after every swimming outing will help.

Keeping your dog brushed out every week will help remove excess oils.

You and your home will still smell a liittle like dog, but it doesnt have to be that musty musky greasy smell that some dogs get for various reasons.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Goldens need regular baths with a good quality dog shampoo. Even after 2 weeks with no bath the dog can start to smell icky. Plus it is good to groom your dog weekly so you can feel for any bumps, scratches, ticks, etc. Maybe you caught the potential breeder right before she was going to bathe her dogs or something.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy said:


> Goldens need regular baths with a good quality dog shampoo. Even after 2 weeks with no bath the dog can start to smell icky. Plus it is good to groom your dog weekly so you can feel for any bumps, scratches, ticks, etc. Maybe you caught the potential breeder right before she was going to bathe her dogs or something.


But even if your dog only gets one bath a year, he shouldn't have that gross musky smell. Our sammy and danny only got a couple baths per year. Both dogs had pleasant and clean dog smells. Sammy generally smelled like peaches because of a lotion my sister used all the time.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What Megora said... I think collars also smell with pets... baking soda with washing helps..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And my shampoo of choice is chlorhexiderm which is antibacterial.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Goldens are not a "stinky" breed (like hounds I've known). My golden is no higher maintenance than my lab, but both swim daily in a clean, swift river


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Keeping dogs in a clean environment with clean bedding, feeding a proper diet that the dogs thrive on and healthy grooming habits should eliminate any offensive smells. Dogs will smell like dogs and wet dogs will smell like wet dogs. IMO they should not stink to where they leave their odour on clothes act. I would be concerned that something was off in the three things I mentioned above. I would simply ask the breeder about it... how often she bathes and where the dogs sleep??


----------



## cvk (Aug 31, 2011)

Just to clarify, the dogs did not smell fishy or strange. They smelled like dogs...just MUCH stronger than most dogs I have petted in my life. Yes, the smell was on my hands (I had to wash them a few times) and on my clothes. I also forgot to mention that we applied to rescue a golden last year and we had a house visit. The volunteer brought her two huge golden males with her and my house smelled for a while after they left. I had myself convinced that these dogs were just really big. My husband thinks the bredder just has several goldens living with her, and maybe it is hard to keep up with controlling the smell. She did mention that they needed grooming...they were shedding a lot. 

So, the consensus is that it can be controlled? They are such a popular breed that I can't imagine that everyone just deals with the smell. I just want assurance that I will not have to deal with a strong doggie smelling house for the next 12-15 years. 

I would LOVE to talk to the breeder about it, but I don't want to be offensive. She is super sweet and her dogs are beautiful. She is also very reputable. Maybe I'm just too sensative to it? But I have never had a problem with labs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe you need to do a bit more research and visit a few more families with goldens in your area so you can see a living situation more similiar to what you would have in your own home. Do you have neighbors or friends you could visit who have goldens? I think you'll find one golden living in someone's home full time as an indoor dog will not smell offensive. But maybe you have a sensitive nose.

Personally, I do think that goldens can smell a little more 'doggy' than some other breeds and I have always bathed mine monthly. I think it's because they tend to have an oilier coat which they need to be more water repellent since they are retrievers. And it helps if you stay proactive with washing collars and bedding, or the throw rugs they lay on.

Do a little more 'hands on' research...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank does sometimes have a stronger doggy odor after he's been outdoor for awhile in the heat but it goes away and I've never noticed it on my hands or clothing. He does get bathed/brushed often just because I like a clean/brushed dog. I've had several friends and family that don't have dogs, comment how my house doesn't smell "doggy".

I wish I could offer you an answer as to why the breeder you visited had this issue. Possibly it's what she's feeding. When we brought Hank home he had a "skunky" odor which went away when we changed him to a better quality food.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't notice Bayne having any odor other than DOG. LOL He is outside a lot, I just can't keep him cooped up in the house all day. He has his kennel and can dig to his heart's delight and I can keep a close eye on him. His kennel is attached to the house, now all I need is a doggy door, but for the cats no can do right now.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Goldens have a little oil in their skin so they do smell a bit. You can see it if they have a spot they lay in often - bedding, ... Not as much as other breeds like Labs, Bulldogs, ... 

Maddie smells a little dog'ish - so would I if I wore a double coat around all day in 90+ degree weather. Max doesn't smell at all (but he is probably a Golden mix.) I changed from a weekly grooming schedule to every day. Not a full grooming - just a brush through while watching TV. I found that really helps. She only gets bathed when needed - usually after swimming. 

I take a big whiff from the top of her head before I leave the house every day. Is that weird?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cvk said:


> Just to clarify, the dogs did not smell fishy or strange. They smelled like dogs...just MUCH stronger than most dogs I have petted in my life. Yes, the smell was on my hands (I had to wash them a few times) and on my clothes. I also forgot to mention that we applied to rescue a golden last year and we had a house visit. The volunteer brought her two huge golden males with her and my house smelled for a while after they left. I had myself convinced that these dogs were just really big. My husband thinks the bredder just has several goldens living with her, and maybe it is hard to keep up with controlling the smell. She did mention that they needed grooming...they were shedding a lot.
> 
> So, the consensus is that it can be controlled? They are such a popular breed that I can't imagine that everyone just deals with the smell. I just want assurance that I will not have to deal with a strong doggie smelling house for the next 12-15 years.


Hmmmm.... 

I'm thinking you are reacting to that "dog smell". I have no idea if it is stronger with longer coated dogs than shorter coated dogs. Both goldens and labs are oily coated dogs though... 

If it is normal "dog smell", then you get used to it. Every dog has its own scent. 

Charmy smelled like a cross between a sweaty child's head and a stuffed animal that's been kept on a nice clean bed. When he was healthy he had a long curly oily coat. That oil made his coat shine like brass. 

Sammy smelled like peaches all his life. Thanks to him sleeping with my sister + his silky coat held onto the scents brushed on it more than a regular coat. So if he didn't smell like lotion, then he'd smell like the grass he rolled in, or the soap on my other sister's hands. 

Danny smelled like honey and bread. He just smelled very good to me. :smooch:

Jacks smells like my perfume, my sister's lotions, and sawdust. Exactly that. :smooch::smooch::smooch: 

They all had their own particular dog smell that was slightly musky, but we got used to it and actually liked it. 

If you have an older dog or a dog with a health issue (thyroid, skin infection, ear infection, kidney problems, liver problems, etc), then that dog is going to have a stronger musky or bad smell. <- That's generally something I notice. That is something you never get used to, even if you ignore it because you love the dog. 

Good example would be a golden who had her coat shaved. Her coat was EXTREMELY oil and this was that scent that just came off on our hands when we touched her head, shoulders, and back. I swear she had no top coat worth speaking off and the coat they left on her was caked with oil. <- When you mentioned washing your hands repeatedly, that's exactly what I thought about, since that's what I did when I got home. 

One thing I'm thinking about is that if you do not like strong smells, then you are not going to be able to handle the first 4 or 5 months with a puppy. There is a bloody urine breath smell that all puppies have. Puppy breath. It's inconceivable that such a horrible smell could be coming out of such a precious thing. But there you go.


----------



## JakeandOtto (Jul 12, 2011)

Could it be what I have heard called a yeast infection in the dog's ears?

No this is was not normal for my dogs, normal ear cleaning should keep it taken care of.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a super sensitive nose and some dogs do tend to smell more than others. Our Barkley tended to smell more than Toby...and Toby doesn't smell at all usually. I attributed it to Barkley's confirmed allergies. When we adopted him from rescue he smelled terrible and had an oily greasy feel on his skin, despite getting weekly baths. It turned out to be his BARF diet. Once we got him off that his skin and coat improved dramatically, as did his smell. We needed to keep his ears, anals and fur clean much more often than Toby, who has only mild seasonal allergies.

I used to volunteer for a Golden Rescue and I did notice many of the dogs smelled more than others and some definitely needed a bath because my hands felt dirty after petting them. I figured their fosters were busy and just didn't have time to bathe them before the event. 

Maybe this isn't the breed for you if it's too bothersome? Perhaps a shorter coated breed might be better? I don't intend to come off as harsh with these questions--really I'm just throwing it out for you to consider and think long and hard about before committing to a puppy. I don't intend this to be offensive and apologize in advance if it comes out that way.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I give my boy a bath every 7-10 days. This is mainly to grow coat for the show ring, but he NEVER smells bad. Most people comment on how good he smells. I also use a good shampoo, brush daily, clean ears weekly, vacuum a few times a week, etc. I go to my dog's breeder's house. She has 5 dogs and has some visiting her kennel usually. It NEVER smells, it smells clean and you honestly wouldn't know a dog even lived there.

I do think that certain dogs have more odor than others, just like people. I think that collars can be a source of smell if they aren't washed frequently, also.

Goldens DO shed... a lot. They do swim, wallow in mud, splash in puddles, roll in the grass (whether it is wet or not!), dig in the dirt if you aren't watching, and can smell. They're an active breed and require exercise, frequent grooming, daily brushing, and a lot of love. In return you'll get undying devotion.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe it is you, not the dog. Meaning - you have a very strong sense of smell and the dog's odor is "normal"?


----------



## cvk (Aug 31, 2011)

dberk: I totally agree that it might be me and Dallas Gold, no offense taken. That is exactly what I am trying to figure out...if this is the right breed for us before we commit to a puppy. By the way, I had no idea about a puppy smell. Is that true for all dogs? This will be my first dog. I always had cats growing up!

Thanks everyone. This info was helpful. I think I am going to do some more "hands on research" as it starts to cool off. The potential puppy won't be ready until February.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cvk said:


> dberk: I totally agree that it might be me and Dallas Gold, no offense taken. That is exactly what I am trying to figure out...if this is the right breed for us before we commit to a puppy. By the way, I had no idea about a puppy smell. Is that true for all dogs? This will be my first dog. I always had cats growing up!
> 
> Thanks everyone. This info was helpful. I think I am going to do some more "hands on research" as it starts to cool off. The potential puppy won't be ready until February.


Believe me, as the possessor of a super sensitive nose, it's important to figure out if you can really live with the smell because otherwise you will be miserable. 

I've had two dogs as puppies and I don't recall any overt smells on them, maybe because we bathed them so often. 

Have you ever smelled a dog that needs his/her anal sacs expressed? That is probably the most disgusting smell our Barkley ever had....could clear a room! We always had them expressed at his veterinary clinic instead of doing it at home. I'm sure the poor vet techs were trying to avoid being assigned to those visits. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where were the breeders dogs when you went to see them, were they living indoors, or housed in a kennel our outdoor environment? When my dogs have been outside in the heat (Texas), they have a stronger odor when they come in. During the winter when they stay indoors more they don't have as much of a doggy odor.

Truthfully I don't notice any odor except when they first come in from being out in the hot sun, so perhaps you are a little more sensitive to it?

Bathing regularly, living indoors, keeping dog beds clean, all of that will keep the dog odor down and hopefully enough that you won't be bothered by it.


----------



## Marjorie (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm strange, but I love Bessie's smell. I don't mind "doggy smell" usually, although I'm not crazy for it. But Bess smells like cookies and Fritos.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Every dog has two anal glands located at 5 and 7 oclock on the perimeter of the rectum. Fecal matter exiting the rectum causes these glands to discharge fluid onto the fecal matter. The "stink" from this fluid is beyond belief and is used by dogs for identification....thats why dogs meet nose to butt. Sometimes this fluid remains in the britches and coat of our Goldens and is a source of an unbelievably bad smell. Doggie oder may not always be doggie odor.

Jerry and Harley


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Why not visit some other breeders, or go to a Golden Retriever club meeting to meet some dogs, or go to the humane society or something and see and smell lots of dogs. I don't think Jaro smells at all unless his ears get yeasty or he rolls in something outside.


----------

